# J.P. Cormier - Alvarez, Martin & Something Special



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Many of you likely have heard of Mr. Cormier, a very well known bluegrass/folk/celtic player. Some of you may remember my Alvarez MD-60 and some pics and comments about it and how I felt it sounded like a Martin D-18 (although I discovered this more after I had it for a few months). 

I just came across this new video by J.P. where he compares the Alvarez MD-60BG (bluegrass) to a Martin D-28 and at the end pulls out his favourite, a Boucher Studio Goose. I found it a very informative and entertaining video. I hope you like it. Please share any comments as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Interesting guy, killer flat picker, prolific recorded output, and lots of guitars. If I’m not mistaken he has or had a Joshua House guitar that he commissioned after meeting him here at our local Celtic festival. Cormier’s personal life and struggle with anxiety is interesting in the context of his profession. From reading about it when he opened up about it a few years ago, I suspect guitar has saved his sanity if not his life.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

I Love this guy. He is a rare treat in that he, unlike the vast majority, actually knows what he’s talking about. As an aside, I am no expert but I have tried a number of guitars and right now, Boucher is at the very top of my list. I own a Martin and love it but the next one will definitely be a “Bou Bou”.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------

